# TFO TiCr 8wt 9' 4pc and Cortland reel



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I have tfo 8wt 9' 4pc ive used it once at the coast and maybe twice in freshwater. Its basically brand new.The reel is a Cortland large arbor.
Asking $225[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Call or txt me at 830-857-0405


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Need to sell make me a offer!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Price drop 200$


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Sold


----------

